# Wer hat Lust auf einen Westalpencross Ende August/Anfang September?



## terryx (12. März 2009)

Wir, m, 48 und 44 Jahre, planen einen Westalpencross vom Genfer See zum Mittelmeer, entweder nach Nizza oder nach Cannes. Die Tour soll nach unserer bisherigen Planung über ca. 12 Etappen während der letzten August- und ersten Septemberwoche stattfinden. Uns sind nun einige Leute abgesprungen, überall das gleiche Problem..   Daher suchen wir noch  Mitfahrer. Wir haben beide schon Alpencross-Erfahrung.

Die angedachte Route wurde aus dem einschlägigen Buch von Achim Zahn herausklamüsert, mit den folgenden Etappen:

1.  Thonon-les-Bains   -   Champery, Col de Chesery,
2.  Champery   -   Martigny,
3.  Martigny  -  Rifugio Elena, Col Ferret,
4.  Rifugio Elena  -  Bourg St. Maurice, Col de la Seigne,
5.  Bourg St. Maurice  -  Termignon, Col de Leisse, 
6.  Termignon  -  Refuge I Re Magi, Col de la Vallee Etroite,
7.  Refuge I Re Magi  -  Thures, Col de l'Echelle und Col de Montgenevre, 
8.  Thures  -  Abries, Col Mayet,
9.  Abries  -  (Zielort noch unklar), Col de la Noire, 
10. Ausgangsort  -    Refuge De Bayasse, Col de Restefond,
11. Refuge De Bayasse  -  Puget-Theniers, Col de la Cayolle,
12. Puget-Theniers  -  Nizza oder Cannes, entweder über den Col de St. Raphael nach Nizza oder über den GR4 nach Cannes.

Das wären laut Literatur ca. 700 km und 19.750 HM, also ungefähr 58 km und 1.650 HM pro Tag. Natürlich ist die Route noch variabel und wir sind für Anregungen immer dankbar ;-)  

Es handelt sich um eine anspruchsvolle Tour, für die entsprechende Kondition benötigt wird. Allerdings sind wir keine Freerider und Trailknüppler, sondern möchten in erster Linie die Natur erleben .

Übernachtet werden soll in Pensionen und Berghütten, An- und Rückreise erfolgen per Bahn und/oder Auto. Aber diese Details müssen noch ausgearbeitet werden.

Wir freuen uns über alle Interessenten. Viele Grüße

Jan


----------



## DrecksBecks (12. März 2009)

Also knapp 1700 Hm und 60 km trau ich mir ohne Training zu! Wenn ihr Abends richtig feiern könnt bin ich glatt dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pedale3 (13. März 2009)

Hey terry,

in KW35/36 werden wir dort ebenfalls zu zweit unterwegens sein - so jedenfalls der Plan - Start in Sembrancher (Martigny) und Ziel Ventimiglia.

Wann (Datum) plant ihr am Ref Elena zu sein 

/Pedale.


----------



## terryx (13. März 2009)

pedale3 schrieb:


> Hey terry,
> 
> in KW35/36 werden wir dort ebenfalls zu zweit unterwegens sein - so jedenfalls der Plan - Start in Sembrancher (Martigny) und Ziel Ventimiglia.
> 
> ...



Hi Pedale,

der genaue Abfahrtstag steht noch nicht fest, aber ich könnte mir vorstellen dass wir so um den 25. August dort sind.

Viele Grüße

Jan


----------



## rayc (13. März 2009)

Schau dir mal als Anregnung die Strecke von unseren WessiX 2008 an:



GPSies - WestalpenX I (Martigny-La Fouly)

Teile überschneiden sich teilweise mit deiner Planung, evt. kannst du dir paar Anregungen holen.
Strecke beinhaltet recht wenig Schiebestücke aber trotzdem recht hohe Pässe  und möglichst wenig Strassenanteil und möglichst hohen Trailanteil.

Von der ursprünglichen PLanung vom Col de Restefond über Puget-Theniers nach Nice zu fahren, sind wir abgekommen, da im Nationalpark Mercantour absolutes Bikeverbot herrscht! Dadurch haben wir 3 geplante Pässe verloren. Und Strasse wollten wir nicht fahren.
Der Col de Restefond war unsere einziger Strassenpass, aber mit Abfahrt über Piste und Trails im unteren Teil.

Eine BestOF der Bilder habe ich leider noch nicht.

Ray


----------



## terryx (13. März 2009)

rayc schrieb:


> Schau dir mal als Anregnung die Strecke von unseren WessiX 2008 an:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank Ray!

Gruß

Jan


----------



## pedale3 (13. März 2009)

...nach Plan wären wir bereits am 23. am Rif.Elena.

Aber wer weiss, wg Anlaufproblemen kann sich das auch nen Tag nach hinten verschieben. Hab da so meine Erfahrungen vom letzten Jahr. Daher planen mit einem Polster von ca. 3 Tagen.

Da fahren wir ebenfalls längs:
Col-Seign, Col-Vallee Etroite, Rif Magi, Montgenevre, Abies, Col-Noire. Hinter dem Col Noire biegen wir links ab.

Vom Rif Magi kann man's übrigens - über Col Thures - noch ganz gut an einem Tag bis Abries schaffen. Wir werden das diesmal per Col Malrif versuchen.

/Pedale.


----------



## terryx (15. März 2009)

Hi Pedale,

Vielen Dank für den Tipp! Schaue mir das Col Marif mal auf der Karte an.

Werde Dich kurz vor der Tour noch mal "anfunken" vielleicht klappt das ja mit dem Bierchen auf'm Refuge Elena oder anderswo.

Gruß

Jan


----------



## pedale3 (16. März 2009)

..ist Gebongt, hab auch immer 'n Gipfelbierchen im Rucksack falls wir uns oben auf'm Pass treffen sollten ;-)

..nix gegen den Thures, der hat mir Letztes Jahr schon sehr gut gefallen. Wenn Ihr eh üben den Montgenevre kommt, macht der Mayt m.M. wenig Sinn, da kleiner "Umweg".
Zum Malrif gibts verschiedene Meinungen (z.B. dort:
http://www.trans-albino.de/toptrails.htm). Wird scheinbar nicht häufig befahren, obwohl höher und Trail bis direkt nach Abries.
Ihr könnt Euch übrigens noch hinter der Geistersiedlung "Sagna Longa" (o.s.ä.) spontan zwischen Col Thures, Col Malrif oder eben doch dem Ref. in Thures entscheiden!

/Pedale.
Übrigens: Anno 64 und Anno 72.


----------



## hoermann4you (19. März 2009)

Hallo,

genau was ich suche. Ich wär interessiert mitzufahren.
Hab euch mal ne PN geschickt.

Gruß
Stephan


----------



## terryx (20. März 2009)

Hi Stephan,

vielen Dank fürs Interesse ! Alles weitere per E-Mail.

Gruß

Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (22. März 2009)

Ich bin momentan auch am WestAX-Planen. Die "Genfer See - Mittelmeer-Route ist mir, auch wenn man erst in Martigny startet, zu lange.

Alternativ gäbe es ja nioch "die andere Zahn-WestAX-Route" *Rhonetal - Nizza!*. Die Strecke wird ja oft als besonders extrem usw. bezeichnet, aber wenn man diese Strecke von 7 auf 9 Etappen aufbohren würde, wäre rein von den Hm die Sache für jeden halbwegs trainierten Biker machbar. 

Oder sehe ich das falsch? Was spricht für und gegen diese Variante?


----------



## Nick Nolte (19. April 2009)

Hallo Jan,
Ich haette Lust und Zeit fuer einen Teil des Trips mitzukommen. Waere dies moeglich? Ich moechte erst ab Martigny starten und statt nach Nizza/Cannes nach Ventimiglia fahren, also ueber die Ligurische Grenzkammstrasse. Ich bin 41 Jahre alt komme aus der Schweiz und verfuege ueber etwas Alpencross-Erfahrung. Habt Ihr das Start-Datum und Routenplanung bereits definiert?
Gruesse, Stephan


----------



## terryx (21. April 2009)

Nick Nolte schrieb:


> Hallo Jan,
> Ich haette Lust und Zeit fuer einen Teil des Trips mitzukommen. Waere dies moeglich? Ich moechte erst ab Martigny starten und statt nach Nizza/Cannes nach Ventimiglia fahren, also ueber die Ligurische Grenzkammstrasse. Ich bin 41 Jahre alt komme aus der Schweiz und verfuege ueber etwas Alpencross-Erfahrung. Habt Ihr das Start-Datum und Routenplanung bereits definiert?
> Gruesse, Stephan



Hi Stephan,

merci für's Interesse! Ist natürlich kein Problem. Habe dir eine PN gesandt.

Viele Grüße

Jan


----------



## Feldbergtour (25. Mai 2009)

Hallo Jan, 

ich habe gerade dein Posting gelesen und hätte Interesse mich bei eurer Tour anzuschliessen. Sucht ihr noch Leute oder oder seid ihr bereits vollzählig? Ich bin 36, fahre seit 16 Jahren Mountainbike, plane dieses Jahr mein erstes Alpenx. Eure Tour entspricht ziemlich genau meiner Vorstellung was Route und Anspruch angeht.

Viele Grüße,

Feldbergtour


----------



## terryx (25. Mai 2009)

Hi Feldberg-Fahrer,

habe dir eine PIN geschickt.

Viele Grüße

Jan


----------



## wipfi (7. Juli 2009)

Hallo, ich würde genau die Tour auch gern machen, auch mir sind alle Leute abgesprungen. Ich habe leider nur jetzt vom 17.7. bis 2.8. Zeit. Kennt Ihr vielleicht jemand, der in dieser Zeit auch könnte? Ich weiß, daß das kurzfristig ist, aber ich überlege auch allein zu fahren.
Ich heiße Sabine und bin 41 Jahre und habe schon 4 Alpenüberquerungen gemacht (Gardasee und 1x Comer See). Vielleicht hat ja jemand früher Zeit???? Bitte melden, in einer lustigen Truppe ist es ja viel schöner.
Ich bin unkompliziert und habe auch schon einen Alpencross mit 2 "Fremden" gemacht und das war total unkompliziert und lustig.
Grüße, Sabine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (7. Juli 2009)

Das ist natürlich mehr als doof.

Streckenplanung, ... steht?

Ich würde mich auch nach anderen AlpenXen umschauen, ich würde mich nicht auf den Wessi festlegen.
Auch wenn die Westalpen die schönste Ecke der Alpen ist, zumindest in meinen Augen.

Falls du alleine losziehst, du wirst nicht viele andere Biker treffen. Somit ist es schwieriger unterwegs Anschluss zu finden.

Ich wünsche dir viel Glück

Ray


----------



## pedale3 (8. Juli 2009)

Hey Sabine,

alleine losziehen hat schon was!
Aber 2 bis 3 Leute sind schon besser für nen AX. Bin letztes Jahr alleine von Luzern nach Ventimiglia und das war genial!
Biker waren unterwegs - wie Ray schon meinte - nur selten zu treffen, aber mit den Rotsocken kannste abends auch gut schnacken. Jedenfalls bei Übernachtung auf den Hütten. Ein paar Fetzen Landessprache sollte man besser können (Bei mir leider nicht so dolle).

An einigen Pässen wirst Du Nachmittags ggf alleine stehen und es wird an dem Tag auch niemand mehr dort vorbei kommen. Das ist einerseits genial, und andererseits darf nix passieren (Stürtzen etc.).

Dieses Jahr sind wir zwar zu zweit unterwegs (*), aber Ich würde auch jederzeit wieder alleine losziehen!

/Pedale

(*) Martigny-Ventimiglia, leider erst ne Woche später: 22.07. - 08.08.


----------



## wipfi (12. Juli 2009)

Danke für eure Nachrichten, es haben sich tatsächlich 2 Gemeldet und wir fahren zu dritt Martigny-Ventimiglia. Ich freu mich jetzt und veilleicht nächstes Jahr? Gruß Sabine


----------



## rayc (13. Juli 2009)

Dann viel Spass 

Bei mir ist nächstes Jahr eine Transpirinaica dran.
Dafür fahre ich wohl diesen Oktobe rin die Alps Maritim oder ins Roya-Tal.

Ray


----------



## wipfi (13. Juli 2009)

Wenn du mir sagst was das ist????? Bin für alles Neue offen. Wollte auch achon mal von hier nach marokko fahren, nur findet man da keine Leute und selbst hatte ich auch nie so lange frei.
Gruß Sabine


----------



## rayc (14. Juli 2009)

schau mal  hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=363207 rein.

Ray


----------



## All-Mountain (2. August 2009)

Hallo Westalpenfahrer,

Wipfi und ich sind gestern spät in der Nacht vom West-AX Matigny-Ventimiglia heimgekommen.

Mein Kopf ist noch voller Eindrücke die ich erstmal verarbeiten muss. In den Westalpen definiert man  alle Grenzbereiche die der MTB-Sport bietet neu.

Wetter:
Von Blitz und Donner am Grand Col Ferret und Schneegestöber am Col de Susanfe bis zu drückender Hitze und nichtvorhandenseins jeglichen Wassers auf der Via Alta erlebten wir auf dieser Tour alle möglichen Extreme des Wetters.

Tourlänge:
Durch die Aufteilung der Tour in durchschnittlich 1800 Hm pro Tag fiel es uns erstaunlich leicht die 12 Tourentage zu absolvieren. Der Körper gewöhnt sich sogar ganz gut an die Belastung und es wären durchaus noch etliche Tage mehr drin gewesen.

Tragestrecken:
Die Tour (Zahn Nr. 15 minus 1.&2. Etappe) beinhaltet einige extrem lange Schiebe- und Tragepassagen. Z. B. trugen wir am Passo Losetta underer Bikes mehrere Stunden auf den Rücken (zum Teil über Schneefelder). Was soll ich sagen, das war richtig hart, aber letztendlich machbar. 

Der Vanoise Nationalpark:
Wegen des steilen Anstiegs ab Lac de Tignes und wegen des Bikeverbotes im Vanoise-Nationpark schoben wir unsere Räder insgesamt 4 Stunden. Probleme wegen des Bikeverbotes hatten wir keine. Im Gegenteil, der Betreiber des Refuge de la Leisse organisierte uns sogar telefonisch die Unterkunft im Rifuge Entre Deux-Eaux, da seine Hütte bereits voll war. Wir wurden lediglich darauf hingewiesen wegen des Bikeverbotes im Nationalpark nur schieben zu dürfen. Bei Einhaltung des Bikeverbotes bekamen wir allerdings ein Zeitproblem, weshalb ich auch bezweifle, dass die Zeitangabe von Zahn das Bikeverbot mit einkalkuliert.

Zeitangaben:
Achim Zahns Zeitangaben einzuhalten halte ich für jeden normal trainieren Biker für unmöglich. Hier sollte mal auf jeden Fall Zeitpuffer von 1-2 Stunden (ohne Pausen) einkalkulieren.

Land und Leute:
Wir trafen nur vereinzelt Moutainbiker und noch weniger deutsche Mountainbiker. Das war einfach nur noch erfrischend. In manchen Rifugios kam man sich wie in einem französischen Familienfilm beim gemeinsamen Abendessen vor. Toll.

Landschaft:
Nach dieser Tour werden mir wohl die Ostalpen künftig wie ein Sandkasten vorkommen. Die Weite und Schönheit der Westalpen ist einfach nur noch atemberaubend.


Auf jeden Fall war dieser Alpencross ein echtes Abenteuer. Leute probiert einen AX in den Westalpen[smile]

Aber Bilder sagen mehr als Worte, deshalb hier schon mal die Bilder der einzelnen Etappen:
http://picasaweb.google.de/DomasGuch

Grüße
Tom


----------



## rayc (2. August 2009)

Deine Eindrücke kann ich voll nachvollziehen, sehe es genauso der Westen ist halt wilder und nicht überlaufen wie die Ostalpen.

1800 hm/Tag ist doch eine super Leistung, das packt nicht jeder.

Fotos schaue ich noch an, Brais du Drois  habe ich schon gesehen.

Ray


----------



## terryx (2. August 2009)

Hi Tom,

vielen Dank für die Infos! Bei uns geht's in 3 Wochen los, die Bikes sind klar und wir sind gespannt und voller Vorfreude. Hauptsache das Wetter spielt mit .

Gruß
Jan


----------



## thof (3. August 2009)

@All-Mountain: Deine Bilder sind Klasse (besser als viele Berichte). Ich habe schon geflucht bei besten Bedingungen hinauf zum Vallante/Losetta, aber Ihr bei Schnee ... Respekt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (4. August 2009)

thof schrieb:


> @All-Mountain: Deine Bilder sind Klasse (besser als viele Berichte). Ich habe schon geflucht bei besten Bedingungen hinauf zum Vallante/Losetta, aber Ihr bei Schnee ... Respekt!



Das sind die gesammelten Bilder von wipfi und mir. Wir haben beide ziemlich viel fotografiert. 
Schnee hin oder her, hilft ja nix. Man muss halt drüber Jedenfalls war es dann schon ein erhebendes Gefühl mit dem Bike fast auf Zugspitzhöhe zu sein und zum Teil auf der Querung zum Losetta noch zu fahren.


@terryx
*Ganz wichtig*: Wenn Ihr wie wir vom Rifugio Don Barbara bis zum Meer durchfahrt, stellt euch auf einen sehr langen Tag ein (die Via Alta ist zum Teil schwer zu fahren). Und *nehmt soviel Wasser wie Ihr tragen könnt mit*. Bei uns hatte es über 30° und in dieser gottverlassenen Gegend kommt kein Tropfen Wasser irgendwo aus dem Berg.


----------



## raccoon78 (4. August 2009)

rayc schrieb:


> Dann viel Spass
> 
> Bei mir ist nächstes Jahr eine Transpirinaica dran.
> 
> ...



Du hälst uns hoffentlich auf dem Laufenden was das Thema angeht, das hört sich nämlich ziemlich gut an


----------



## pedale3 (4. August 2009)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> @terryx
> *Ganz wichtig*: Wenn Ihr wie wir vom Rifugio Don Barbara bis zum Meer durchfahrt, stellt euch auf einen sehr langen Tag ein (die Via Alta ist zum Teil schwer zu fahren). Und *nehmt soviel Wasser wie Ihr tragen könnt mit*. Bei uns hatte es über 30° und in dieser gottverlassenen Gegend kommt kein Tropfen Wasser irgendwo aus dem Berg.



..ja, unbedingt beachten!
Hinter Rif. Dom Barbera kommen erst noch ein paar Bäche aber dann ist irgendwann Zappenduster. Auch am Rifugio Muratone gabs nix.

Glückwunsch zur gelungenen Tour!

Ich kanns mir ehrlich gesagt nicht gut vorstellen mit "fremden" so ne Tour anzugehen, aber wie es ausschaut hats bei Euch ja gut geklappt.

/Pedale.


----------



## All-Mountain (4. August 2009)

pedale3 schrieb:


> ..Ich kanns mir ehrlich gesagt nicht gut vorstellen mit "fremden" so ne Tour anzugehen, aber wie es ausschaut hats bei Euch ja gut geklappt.
> 
> /Pedale.



Ich konnte mir das ehrlich gesagt vorher auch nicht vorstellen.
Eigentlich hatte ich ja die Tour mit einem Spinning-Kumpel geplant und vorbereitet. Wipfi wäre nur als 3. Person mit dazugekommen.
Leider wurden bei meinen Freund 5(!) Tage vor Tourstart Borreliose festgestellt. Da er auch noch einen Herzklappenfehler hat erteile Ihm der Arzt bis auf weiteres Sportverbot.

Nach kurzen Überlegen beschlossen wipfi und ich dann die Tour zu machen. Hat tatsächlich gut geklapt und obendrein haben wir uns ganz gut ergänzt.


----------



## rayc (7. September 2009)

Wie es sich spontan ergeben hat, bin ich  letzte Woche einen "Kurz"-Wessi gefahren. Ich habe mich den Cross von @tobsn angeschlossen. Er hat einen Cross durch die Cottischen Alpen geführt.

Hier die Strecke von unseren Cottischen Westalpen-Cross von Susa nach Cueno (wobei die ersten 2 Etappen als Rundkurs gefahren wurden):
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=sqnkkbksxfarqjzp
(460 km, 16500 Hm in 8 Tagen)

Dieser Cross hat sich an der Strecke der klassischen WestalpenX-Route orientiert, wobei an einigen Stellen verschärft und paar Sachen ausprobiert wurden.
Der Mont Chaberton (3100 m) und einige anderen Schwenker werden so nicht bei der klasssischen Route gefahren.

Im Vergleich zu meinen 2008er WessiX würde ich die Route von 2008 (siehe http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=uhipfkgpxvuchbcm, 650 km, 20400 Hm in 13 Tagen) gegenüber der klassischen Wessi-Route bevorzugen, da deutlich weniger Schieben und Tragen angesagt waren.
Auch landschaftlich sagt mir persönlich die Westroute durch Frankreich  besser als die klassische Route durch Italien zu. 
Da bin ich aber wohl befangen, da die 2008er Route im Mittelteil komplett auf meinem Mist gewachsen ist 

Ray


----------



## 3cinos (7. September 2009)

@rayc
warst du auf dem Mont Chaberton? Wenn ja, 
  - wie ist der Straßenzustand?
  - kann man bis oben fahren?


----------



## rayc (8. September 2009)

du hast dir die Tracks nicht angeschaut? 
Etappe 3 http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=fnuzhgvusnasfetv solltest du dir anschauen.
Am Geschwindigkeitsprofil erkennst du recht gut wann ich geschoben habe, ich bin kein guter Wanderer. 

Fahren kannst du vergessen, da schiebst du recht lange hoch.
Du kommst bis etwa 2100-2300 m Höhe, da ist ungefähr Schluss mit Fahren. 
Das Problem ist nicht die durchschnittliche Steigung von 14% sondern der recht lose Untergrund.
Ab den Col Chaberton wird es besser, da können starke Fahrer teilweise wieder fahren.
Hier ein Bild vom oberen Teil: 




Die Abfahrt nach Frankreich ab den Col Chaberton ist im oberen Teil größtenteils nicht fahrbar, also auch Schieben angesagt. Abhängig vom Fahrkönnen ist sicherlich auch paar mehr Stellen fahrbar.
Ich vermute mal das ist im letzten Winter eine Gerölllawine runter. 
Die Abfahrt nach Italien ist dagegen komplett fahrbar.

Wenn du die Festung 

 

 sehen willst und/oder gerne einen 3000er machen willst, tue es.  Der Blick ist natürlich toll von da oben.
Fahrspass findest du woanders.
Mir reicht es einmal getan zu haben, ich bereue es aber nicht getan zu haben.
War jetzt der zweithöchste Berg den ich mit den Bike bezwungen habe.

Ray


----------



## 3cinos (9. September 2009)

@rayc,
vielen Dank für die ausführliche Info.


----------



## powderJO (10. September 2009)

wie rum geht man denn den mt. chaerbton am besten an, wenn man ihn in eine rundtour einbauen will. startort sauze d'ouix..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (11. September 2009)

powderJo, habe erst mal etwas über deine Frage nachdenken müssen.

Die Tunnels zum/ab Col Claviere kann man über Sagna Longa sowohl berghoch als auch bergab umfahren. Das ist also kein Kriterium.
siehe http://www.geoportail.fr/visu2D.do?ter=metropole

Wenn du von F (Claviere) hochfährst, schiebst du ab 2100m recht anstrengend einen Trail hoch. Die Abfahrt nach I wäre dann auf Schotter.

Leichter ist dagegen der Anstieg von I über Fenils (also von Osten). Abhängig wieviel Power du hast ist bei 2100m oder spätestens bei 2400m Schluss mit Fahren.
D.h. nicht das es vorher leicht ist 

Das hätte mehre Vorteile:
Falls du spät dran bist, fährst du einfach wieder die ital. Seite ab.
Auf der frz. Seite hat man einen Wanderweg/Singletrail.
normale Fahrer müssen im Mittelteil einiges schieben.
Auch sehr gute Fahrer müssen 1-2 mal das Bike für paar Meter tragen.
Ab den Hochtal (etwa 2100m) kannst du entweder per Piste nach Claviere abfahren oder links versetzt einen flowigen Trail (siehe Track) bis direkt nach Claviere.
In Claviere gibt es einen Brunnen direkt an der Hauptstrasse! Auf der Auffahrt von I im Ort Fenils  Wasser auffüllen. An den letzten Häussern auf etwa 1600 Hm gibt es Wasser, ob es trinkbar ist weis ich nicht.
Nach Claviere muss man paar Meter nach Sagna Longa hoch. Trailige Abfahrten gibt es genügend laut Karte.
Wir sind aber weiter nach hinten hoch ins Tal, daher kann ich da keine Abfahrt empfehlen.

Ray


----------



## pedale3 (11. September 2009)

@terryx: Hey Jan, was ist aus Eurem Cross geworden? Zu wieviel Leute wart ihr letztlich unterwegs? Hats mit den Unterkünften geklappt etc.? Das Wetter war ja ziemlich gut, oder!


----------



## terryx (11. September 2009)

Hi Pedale,

wir sind gestern zurÃ¼ckgekommen (nach ein paar Tagen AbhÃ¤ngen am Mittelmeer ). Wir sind dann doch zu zweit gefahren, was von der FlexibilitÃ¤t her einige Vorteile hatte, da wir wg. der EtappenlÃ¤ngen zwischenzeitlich umdisponieren mussten.

Es war genial, auch weil das Wetter mitspielte. Landschaftlich ist's ein Traum, man kommt in Gegenden und passiert DÃ¶rfer und Ortschaften, von denen man nie und nimmer annahm, dass es sowas noch gibt......  Wie warâs bei euch?

Ein paar Tipps und EindrÃ¼cke fÃ¼r "Nachfahrer":

-	Ein Westalpencross Ã¼ber 10-14 Tage ist wg. der Entfernungen, der zu bewÃ¤ltigenden HM und der teils schwierigen Passagen mit durchaus ausgedehnteren Schiebe- und Tragepassagen sehr anstrengend, wobei der "Anstrengungsfaktor" natÃ¼rlich und logischerweise vom individuellen kÃ¶rperlichen Fitnesslevel und FahrkÃ¶nnen abhÃ¤ngt. Ich litt etwas darunter dass ich einige Wochen vor Tourbeginn eine grippebedingte mehrwÃ¶chige Trainingspause einlegen musste.

-	Wie in diesem Thread auch schon von All-Mountain bemerkt wurde, sind die Angaben von Achim Zahn zu den benÃ¶tigten Fahrzeiten z. T. unrealistisch. So ist zum Beispiel die Etappe von Abries nach Bayasse an einem Tag unmÃ¶glich machbar und wir haben wg. hereinbrechender Dunkelheit in Maljasset im Ubaye-Tal Ã¼bernachtet. 2 - 4 zusÃ¤tzliche Tage wÃ¼rden den Erlebniswert der Tour noch steigern, da man dann mehr Zeit hat, die landschaftlichen EindrÃ¼cke noch besser in sich aufzunehmen. Ausserdem hat man dann vor der nÃ¤chsten Etappe mehr Zeit zur Regeneration.

-	Vorausbuchungen von Hotel- bzw. HÃ¼ttenunterkÃ¼nften waren nicht erforderlich, wir haben immer etwas bekommen. Unbedingt empfehlenswert ist die Bergunterkunft âPosto Tappa La Fontanaâ in Thures. In Bayasse hatte das Refuge de Bayasse geschlossen. Wir haben dann einige Kilometer westlich in Fours-St-Laurent in dem dortigen einzigen Hotel Ã¼bernachtet. Den Hotelnamen habe ich vergessen bzw. âverdrÃ¤ngtââ¦., bloÃ nicht!! Besser ist es, an dem Tag in den sauren Apfel zu beiÃen und sich nach dem Restefond noch den Cayolle-Pass vorzunehmen (2 HÃ¼tten, kurz vor dem Pass bzw. kurz danach. Allerdings sollte man vorher anrufen ob die aufhaben, das war bei uns ein Problem).

-	Den Teil von Bourg-St.-Maurice nach Val Claret kann man sich auf dem Bike wirklich sparen: es handelt sich um eine viel und dicht befahrene und z. T. enge Bundesstrasse, die absolut kein VergnÃ¼gen ist (=> LKW-Verkehr). Diesen Part sollte man besser mit dem Taxi hinter sich bringen, was einige Stunden an Zeitgewinn bringt.

-	Durch die diesjÃ¤hrigen Schneeschmelze haben sich in den oberen Teilen des Col Ferrets und vor allem des Col de Thures die Wanderwege in steile und zum Teil tiefe Rinnen verwandelt, die nur von ausgewiesenen Spezialisten zu befahren sind. Normalbiker  schieben bzw. tragen ihre GefÃ¤hrte hier also Ã¼ber lÃ¤ngere Strecken herunter.

-	Den Col de la Noire haben wir auf Anraten eines Ã¶rtlichen MTB-Fahrers wg. des steilen SchluÃaufstieges auf ausgedehnten Schotterfeldern (gut sichtbar vom Refuge de la Blanche aus) umgangen und haben statt dessen den Col Blanchet als Ãbergang gewÃ¤hlt. Hier war der Aufstieg einfacher, weil nicht so steil, und der erste Teil der Abfahrt wirklich schÃ¶n. Leider beinhaltet diese Routenalternative die direkt nachfolgende Passage des Col de Longet mit z.T. komplizierterer Kletterei Ã¼ber ca. 50-70 HM, also in keinstem Fall fahrbar, allerdings bei etwas Umsicht machbar. Es mag also sein, dass der Col de la Noire doch die bessere Alternative ist.

-	Tja, noch ein Wort zu der von Achim Zahn erwÃ¤hnten Etappe von Champery Ã¼ber die Dents Du Midi nach Martigny: Landschaftlich ist das wirklich ein Highlight!! Aber bitte nicht mit Bike, sondern nur mit Bergstiefeln im Rahmen einer Trekkingtour!!! KopfschÃ¼ttelnden Bergwanderern wird man hier als Bike-Schieber Ã¶fters begegnen. Kurz hinter der Alp Bonaveau fÃ¤ngt, wie auch in der Literatur beschrieben, die erste Drahtseilpassage an, Ã¼ber die die Bikes teilweise nur zu zweit rÃ¼ber- bzw. durchgewuchtet werden kÃ¶nnen: einer am Vorderrad, Bike in der Mitte, einer am Hinterrad. Der nachfolgende Wanderweg rauf zum Col de Susanfe und danach herunter zum Lac de Salanfe ist unfahrbar. Hinter dem Col gibt es eine weitere sehr steile âKlettersteigpassageâ, die nur im oberen Drittel mit Drahtseilhilfe versehen war. Der Untergrund besteht teilweise aus halbfestem Gestein. Wer hier beim Biketransport ins Rutschen gerÃ¤t, hat ein ziemliches Problem!

Fazit: toll, grandios, spektakulÃ¤r, groÃes Abenteuer, â¦.   Wenn man sich dann noch ein paar Tage mehr Zeit nimmt, ist es ein Urlaubs-Highlight schlechthin.

Viele GrÃ¼Ãe

Jan


----------



## pedale3 (12. September 2009)

...hörst dich sehr begeistert an 

Ich war wiederum Solo unterwegs und hatte zum Ende hin leider etwas unter Ausfällen zu leiden, Felge hinten, Schuhe, Handgelenk etc. Aber 1. Sahne wars trotzdem!

Ganz Lustig: Col Blanche und Col Longet statt dem Noire hab ich auch genommen. Aber nur deshalb, weil ich Trottel nach Einkehr im Rifugio den falschen Weg genommen hab und es zu spät bemerkt hab ) Egal, es war schön am Col Blanche, und der Noire rennt ja nicht weg. Zudem war Geisterstunde an den Lacs Longet mit dichtem Nebel der dann ganz plötzlich wieder verschwandt. Und der Trail das Ubaye Tal hinrunter war sowieso spitzenklasse. Hab dann auch in Rif CAF Maljasset übernachtet. Im Prinzip hätt ich auch mit Euch fahrn können.

Tja, Tigne und Val Claret muss man einfach mal gesehen haben ;-)
Bin diesmal weiter westlich durch den Vanoise und ...
Ich werd bei Gelegenheit noch den Westalpen-Sammel-Threat ergänzen.

Die Highlights für mich dieses Jahr:
1. Trail und Landschaft über den Col Malrif nach Abries. Für mich der beste Trail überhaupt.
2. Trail und Landschaft oberes Ubaye Tal, inklusive Col Blanche/Longet.
3. Landschaft am Gipfel des Petit Mont Blanc mit Sicht auf die Vanoise Gletscher, und Trailabfahrt zum/über den Col du Mone.
4. Landschaft am Col Chaviere (Vanoise, GR5 nördlich Modane), mit Mt.Blanc, Barre de Ecrins und sonstnichwas gleichzeitig als Panorama. Anschliessend Trailabfahrt direkt nach Modane hinein über den GR5.
5. Tete Viraysse und Trail nach Larchet (GR5).
6. Das geniale Wetter malwieder.

Gut's Nächtle!


----------



## RedOrbiter (12. September 2009)

rayc schrieb:


> In Claviere gibt es einen Brunnen direkt an der Hauptstrasse! Auf der Auffahrt von I im Ort Fenils  Wasser auffüllen. An den letzten Häussern auf etwa 1600 Hm gibt es Wasser, ob es trinkbar ist weis ich nicht.
> Ray


Als ich auf den Mont Chaberton von Fenils hoch ging hab ich da bei genannter Alp auf 1600Hm in Prad Claud meine Wasserflasche gefüllt. Gute Wasserqualität. Wasserstelle war Eingangs Dörflein etwa 20 Meter ob der Strasse neben dem ersten Haus. 

cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## terryx (12. September 2009)

pedale3 schrieb:


> Zudem war Geisterstunde an den Lacs Longet mit dichtem Nebel der dann ganz plötzlich wieder verschwandt.



Witzig, die Gegend um den Col Longet und den See lag auch bei uns im Nebel. Zusammen mit den dort herumstehenden ca. 100 Steinmännchen (hab ich so noch nirgendwo gesehen) hatte das Ganze schon fast den Charakter einer Kultstätte o.ä.. Habe versucht im Internet was darüber zu finden, aber ohne Erfolg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (14. September 2009)

Sooo. Meine GPS-Tracks sind soweit korrigiert und ausgewertet.
Hier der Gesamtrack zu unserer tatsächlich gefahrenen Strecke, die fast zu 100% der Zahn-Route entspricht. Es waren dann doch insgesamt 23.836 Hm und 648 Km. D. h. aus dem geplanten Tagesschnitt von 1800 Hm sind dann doch fast 2000 Hm geworden
WestAX-Gesamtstrecke

Durch die Tracks der Einzel-Etappen könnt Ihr ab hier durchblättern:
WestAX_Etappe_1

Wie die Idee zum West-AX entstanden und gereift ist, plus Kommentare zu den einzelnen Etappen könnt Ihr im All-Mountain-Forum nachlesen:
WestAX-Thread


----------



## pedale3 (14. September 2009)

Hey AM, nette Zusammenfassung!

Kleine Anmerkung: über den Col-Susanfe seid Ihr ja nicht drüber, schätze mal, Du meinst den Col-de-la-Seign.

/Pedale


----------



## All-Mountain (14. September 2009)

pedale3 schrieb:


> Hey AM, nette Zusammenfassung!
> 
> Kleine Anmerkung: über den Col-Susanfe seid Ihr ja nicht drüber, schätze mal, Du meinst den Col-de-la-Seign.
> 
> /Pedale



Stimmt, den Col de Susanfe haben wir mit unseren Start in Martigny weggelassen. 

Weiß nicht wie ich da drauf gekommen bin, aber Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## rayc (14. September 2009)

Hey All-Mountain,

sehe gerade das du "meine" Strecke erwähnt hast.
Aber ihr habt euch dann doch für die Strecke a la Zahn entschieden.

hast du was zur Strecke geschrieben, sehe auf die Schnelle nichts.
Oder wrst du mit terryx unterwegs?

Was hälst du vom Brais du Drois?
Ist ja nicht jedermans Sache, da doch sehr holprig.
Ich bin ihn heuer wieder gefahren 

Ray


----------



## All-Mountain (14. September 2009)

rayc schrieb:


> Hey All-Mountain,
> 
> sehe gerade das du "meine" Strecke erwähnt hast.
> Aber ihr habt euch dann doch für die Strecke a la Zahn entschieden.
> ...



Deine Strecke hatten wir auch ins Auge gefasst. Leztendlich lagen mir dann aber zur klasischen Zahn-Route einfach mehr Infos vor. Desweiteren ist ein Bekannter von mir die Strecke letztes Jahr gefahren und hatte sie wärmstens empfohlen.  
Auf den letzen Etappen habe ich zum Teil Deine Tracks verwendet, da die von der Qualität her einfach superb sind.



rayc schrieb:


> Was hälst du vom
> Ist ja nicht jedermans Sache, da doch sehr holprig.
> Ich bin ihn heuer wieder gefahren
> 
> Ray


Brais du Drois?
Meinst Du die Abfahrt bei der Erlöserstatue am Monte Sacarello?


----------



## rayc (14. September 2009)

Baisse du Druos, heißt es laut frz. IGN-Map.
Das ist der Übergang von Isola2000 nach Italien.



> Erlöserstatue am Monte Sacarello?


Auch eine schöne aber schwere Stelle.
Mir war das damals teilweise zu abgründig und habe Teile geschoben.

Du hast Recht, ich müsste mal die Strecke dokumentieren.
Sonst bleiben wir die einzigen die den Montee du Fond  gefahren sind.

Ray


----------



## All-Mountain (14. September 2009)

rayc schrieb:


> Baisse du Druos, heißt es laut frz. IGN-Map.
> Das ist der Übergang von Isola2000 nach Italien.



Ah, das kommt mir schon bekannter vor. Den fand ich klasse (liegt wahrscheinlich an der Gardasee-Trail-Schule). Nach der ganzen Schieberei auf der französischen Seite hätte ich nie einen solchen Traumtrail erwartet. Dazu kommt noch das fulminate Panorama.



rayc schrieb:


> Auch eine schöne aber schwere Stelle.
> Mir war das damals teilweise zu abgründig und habe Teile geschoben.
> Ray


Hab da auch, vor allem in oberen Teil, viel geschoben. War aber nach dem ganzen Grenzkammstraßen-Schotterweggeholper mal eine willkommene Abwechslung.


----------



## pedale3 (14. September 2009)

..jooo, ich hab mich dies Jahr runter von der Bassa Druos mal schoen auf die Fresse gelegt! Zwar nur in Zeitlupe, aber für ne kräftige Verstauchung am Handballen hats nach der Landung in dem Schotter denn noch gelangt! Die Schuhe und eine Felge hat mich die Abfahrt auch noch gekostet. Hatte die Abfahrt garnich sooooo derbe in Erinnerung.
Danach musste ich leider von Ventimiglia auf Cuneo umdisponieren :-(

Für den Vanoise werde ich noch ne westlliche Umfahrung beschreiben: Col-Chaviere (!!!) liegt zwischen dem "Montee" und dem "Leisse" im Park.
Die Schiebestrecke ist aber nicht so lang wie am Leisse, es gibt nen netten Downhill direkt nach Modane hinein ohne einen Meter Talstrasse (ich war schon gegen 12 Uhr in Modane ohne mich groß zu beeilen) und Landschaftlich ist's wunderschön. (Tracks hab ich auch gemacht).

Wer also schonmal am Leisse lang ist, für den wäre das ne lohnende Alternative für den nächsten Westalpen-X (Natürlich neben Rays Variante)

/Pedale


----------



## rayc (14. September 2009)

das hört sich interessant an.
aber Nationalpark -> bikeverbot?

die varinate über den Montee kostet wohl einen tag mehr im vergleich zum Iseran. man kommt aber nur 10 km westlich von Mondane raus.
Man könnte die Überfahrt über Meribel weglassen, dann geht es schneller.
ich wollte aber nicht zuviel strasse fahren, stattdesen ging es durch ein Skigebiet  Hier hätten wir wirklich den Skilift nehmen sollen.
Aber hinterher ist man immer schlauer.

das mit den sturz ist 
ich hatte nur schmerzen vom Stehen.
besonders das letzte stück finde ich unangenehm.
weiter oben ist wenigstens landschaftlich schön.

ray


----------



## pedale3 (14. September 2009)

..bin inzwischen über Schlappe drüber weg. Musste ja unbedingt etwas mehr als im letzten Jahr fahren 

...aber der "Col Chavier" ist in Kombi mit dem "Col Monet" und "Petit Mt. Blanc" wirklich sehr lecker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (14. September 2009)

wegen col chaviere habe ich mal nachgeschaut.
Da geht der GR 55 rüber.
bis 1900m strasse/piste. ab 2000m dann nationalpark.
Col chavier ist auf knapp 2800 m.
bei etwa 2000m ist man wieder raus aus den nationalpark.

Wenn ich mir die anfahrt anschaue, dann ist diese etwa gleich lang wie beim Montee.
pedale3, da hast aber bestimmt gut druck gemacht. 

Landschaftlich ist der Chaviere bestimmt ansprechender.
Beim Montee du Fond muss man halt durch Val Thorens, dafür halt kein Nationalpark.
Man beachte das die Grenze des Nationalparks einen schönen Bogen um die Skigebiete macht 
Da sind die Franzosen sehr digital. 

Ray


----------



## pedale3 (15. September 2009)

..der GR5 geht auch da drüber, und der führt halt nach Modane runter. Vom Schieben her ist die Passage vermutlich etwas länger als beim Montee-du-Font. Es bleibt auch das blöde Gefühl die fahrbahren Trails im Parc runter schieben zu müssen.
Ich hatte zuvor im durchaus empfehlenswerten Ref. Peclet Polset auf 2450m übernachtet. Bis dahin hab ich schon ca. 150Hm auf der Piste geschoben wg. brutal steil. Bis dorthin ist Fahren im Prinzip erlaubt, die restlichen 400Hm zum Pass gingen eh nicht viel im Sattel.
Wer auch den Pt.Mt.Blanc und den Col-Mone einbauen möchte, hat das "Vergnügen" Chourchevel1650 kennenzulernen (nicht so schlimm wie Tigne), dort zweigt nämlich die Piste zum Col-du-Mone ab. Auch hier gibts brutal steile Rampen (Im Prinzip ist bis zum Col-Mone alles fahrbar). Der Weg vom kleinen Mt.Blanc über den Col Mone bis hinunter ins Tal hat dann ca. 800Hm feinsten Trail.

/Pedale


----------



## rayc (17. September 2009)

@Tobsn schreibt im Thread http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=421907 einen Bericht zu unseren Cottischen AlpenX.

Ray


----------

